# Angeln Tarifa - Gibraltar



## Günter1943 (2. August 2010)

Hallo ins Forum....


Bin der neue,,, komme jetzt aber öfter ...

Name und alter seht ihr ja oben,
seit rund 10 Jahre Rentner,
angeln seit meinem 7ten Lebensjahr,
seit rund acht Jahre fahren wir mit einer Wohndose
im Sommer für 2-3 Mon. nach Norge
im Winter für 3-4 Mon. nach Süd Spanien....

Jetzt meine Frage:

So ab 15ten - 20ten November
wollen wir nach Tarifa - Gibraltar,,,,,

wie sieht es dort mit angeln aus ????
und kann man dort vieleicht ein Boot mieten ?????....

Bitte helft mir,,,
habe die Frage schon im NAF gestellt,
habe aber keine Antwort bekommen....
Deshalb bin ich für jede Antwort
dankbar........

Gruß.
Günter#6


----------



## Günter1943 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln Tarifa - Gibraltar*

Hallo !!!!!!



Hat denn keiner Ahnung !!!!!!!!!


Last mich doch nicht hängen !!!!


Gruß.
Günter


----------



## Günter1943 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln Tarifa - Gibraltar*

Hallo......



Will oder kann keiner
was sagen ??????



Petri.
Günter


----------



## Günter1943 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln Tarifa - Gibraltar*

Hallo....


Hat denn keiner Ahnung,

was dort unten so geht....


Langsam wird es Zeit für uns
so mitte November geht es nach Tarifa ....


Gruß.
Günter|wavey:


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln Tarifa - Gibraltar*

Hallo Günther,
habe längerer Zeit dort unten gelebt und ein bisschen in der Brandung geangelt. Wenn der Levante nicht zu stark wird, geht das auch mit den herkömmlichen Mitteln. Ich würde an deiner Stelle Bereiche mit Felsen suchen. Sprich am Punta Paloma (Düne) oder direkt in Tarifastadt am westlichen Ende. An Fischarten sind alle Arten des Mittelmeeres vorhanden.
Köder: Brot für Meeräschen, ansonsten Fischfestzen (Sardinen, Tintenfischstreifen...) auch auf Grund am PAternoster.
Würde aber auch mal mit der Spinnrute probieren! Schlanek Sardinenfarbige Wobbler#6
Bootstouren gab es auch damals.
http://www.liquid-magazine.com/index.php?cccpage=artikel_detail&set_z_artikel=38
Weiß allerdings nicht, ob es den noch gibt?
Kleiner Tipp falls du mit dem Womo unterwegs bist, man konnte im Winter auf der "Landebahn" beim hurricane Hotel und auf der "Ziegenwiese" am La Tribu Playa von der Hauptstraße links abbiegen, wild stehen.
Viel Spass dort unten und 
Petri
Jochen


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln Tarifa - Gibraltar*

Hier noch zwei links:

http://www.aventuratarifa.com/eng/adventures-excursions-and-trips/

http://pescatarifa.com/index.php

Viel Spass
Jochen


----------



## Günter1943 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln Tarifa - Gibraltar*

Hallo Jochen....

Erstmal Danke für die Auskunft.....

Nein !
Wir machen das mit einem PKW und Wohndose...

Na ich werde wohl verschiedene Sachen mit nehmen...

Auf der Hinfahrt werde ich erst in Ciudad Real bei MUELA
vorbei fahren, da ich noch nebenbei Messwer und Jagdmesser mache , du weis ja als Rentner muss du doch noch etwas machen , sonst setzt du Rost an....

Wir wollen so 1-1 1/2 Monate in Tarifa bleiben denn geht es 
1-1 1/2 Mon. nach Benidorm und denn die gleiche Zeit
noch nach Villanova bei Barcelona....
Wollen so ende März wieder zu Hause sein,
ja : denn geht es so im Mai für 2-3 Mon.
in meine alte Heimat nach Norge....
Für dort brauch ich keine Fragen stellen !!!!


Gruß.
Günter|wavey:


----------



## woern1 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln Tarifa - Gibraltar*

Wir waren da mal Mitte der 90er (2 x für je 5 Wochen im Februar), primär halt zum Windsurfen. Da unser Vermieter Deutscher war und zu der Zeit sonst nix los war, hatte der uns paar Mal zum Angeln mit dem Schlauchboot mitgenommen. Gefischt hatten wir auf der Atlantikseite und uns max. 300-500 m entfernt dunkle Stellen im Wasser (--felsiger Untergrund) ausgesucht (Boot verankert über etwa 15 m Wassertiefe). Geangelt hatte wir mit etwa 2,50 m laqngen Bootsruten, 40er Schnur, 100 - 180 g Blei, 2 m Vorfach und frischen Calamaris-Fetzen am großen Haken. Gefangen hatten wir die 'üblichen' Atlantik-/Mittelmeerfische, wie z.B. Brassenarten, Dorade usw. Bei einem Törn fingen wir sogar eine Muräne.
Leider hat der Vermieter seine Appartements verkauft und ist wieder nach Deutschland gezogen.
Dann fischten wir einmal in die Dämmerung hinein vom Strand aus an der sog. Düne (Punta Paloma, quasi am westl. Eck der Sanddüne) und haben nach Art der Brandungsangelei einen kleinen Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Leider hatten wir nicht entspr. Angelgerät dabei, um das intensiver zu betreiben, z.B. mit ner ordentliche Spinnrute und Rolle.
Hoffe, ich konnte dir paar Tips geben.

werner


----------



## Günter1943 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln Tarifa - Gibraltar*

Hallo Werner...

Schönen Dank

für dein Bericht......

Ja:
muß mal sehen welche Stöcke , Rollen usw.
die ich mitnehme.....

Muss auch mal sehen wie das vieleicht mit einem Boot ist,,
ob man vieleicht ein leien kann...
Mal auf Gibraltar oder in Alcaciras....


Gruß.
Günter|wavey:


----------

